# Homemade Tools >  Leather leg bag

## rendoman

Hi all!
I'm building a good leg bag, because I really like this kind of model.
Purpose is to have a modular system, very strong, wheaterproof, with good load capacity in terms of weight and volume.
I thought of building a sturdy belt as first step ,made from double layer of 3mm raw leather, glued and sewn. 6mm thick should be nice to wear and strong enough to keep loads.
I'm thinking about 2 small belts for leg, one close to groin, and the second 15cm under.

Bag will be detachable according to the occurrence, +/- 25cm long, 20cm wide and 15cm deep, with dedicated pockets for wallet, phone, key - remote control, with zip and buckle, in order to avoid theft and losses.
I will also made a separated pocket for multitool and allen tools, maybe a sheath for a knife and a new holster for semi auto pistol.

Today I started pasting the two sides of belt, 5cm width, Tomorrow I will trace hole pattern. 
I bought a couple of hollow punch bit to do the job, 1mm diameter, for sure the right tool! :Big Grin:  I mounted on bench drill, it's fast and accurate, with or without engine running.
I will sew as usual with double needle and waxed twine.
I was undecided on the buckle, I could build one, but it would take too long, so I decided to buy a good one, made in Italy, maybe made in zama  :Mad: , at least strong

Some picture of today

----------


## C-Bag

Stefano you certainly are an eclectic guy! Leg bag, hmmmm. What popped into my mind immediately was the infamous WWII US paratrooper leg bags as I've been watching Band of Brothers for the 3rd time. Which one, the old one or new one?

Brown Faux Leather Thigh Holster Bag | Hot Topic

wwII LEG BAG

I have a feeling you are talking about the first as the second isn't very stylish and paratroopers hated them. It makes me wonder what's going on in Italy  :Smile:  it's certainly crazy here.

----------

rendoman (Nov 10, 2016)

----------


## rendoman

Thanks!  :Big Grin: 
I've never seen the paratrooper leg bag unfortunately, but I will watch Band of brothers soon, I'm curious now

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/Milit...08.4.63.6PlYVQ

I got one of these poliester bag, they are so good imho, really practical in many situations, above all when I have to carry small tools, tester and other parts. More or less design will be similar, with some modifications, One good thing I want to change is the double lock on leg, like the third picture of this link

Leather leg holster bags | - Trashion Helsinki -

Italy... italian media are worried about Trump, They have exploited all in favor of Clinton. I don't know the situation in Us, but here every party opposed to euro and reception of immigrants at all costs is not taken into account. Moreover, our press is not free, unfortunately. 
earthquakes situation in central Italy is not good, some city destroyed, but for now at least North is good. As usual, poor building materials quality, mafia infiltration in every public contract, and global attitude to fool others with inferior products (at high price) is always on the agenda. 

In california? it's all good?

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 11, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

> In california? it's all good?



LOL, not even close! There's protests and some riots, a lot like in 2k with that debacle. I guess it's the same everywhere, whatchagonnado? Every where you look is reason to be afraid. But when you start talking about carrying a weapon I get concerned for you. You are supposed to have a license to carry a weapon here. I hope we're not going back to the Wild West. 

I'm surprised the interest in a leg bag over say a vest. I always think in terms of mobility(like can I run with this on?) and I personally wouldn't want something on one leg and straps seem more a hinderance. But that's just me.

I used to do leather work for a small company that did fairs. Wallets, belts, hats etc. one of the best things I got out of it was the use of a rotary cutter over a knife. Where a knife wants to bind and bunch, a rotary cutter goes through leather like butter. I know they seem like a joke, but believe me they are SHARP! I cut 1/8" thick what they call "chap leather" that is used for making motorcycle chaps( leather leggings) in 1/8" wide strips. Without the rotary cutter it would be impossible.

Olfa Rotary Cutter Ex-Large 60mm | Jo-Ann

----------

rendoman (Nov 10, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 11, 2016)

----------


## rendoman

I was surprised too! the first time I used a leg belt it was strange, but after a couple of days it had become irreplaceable!  :Smile:  The key, in my opinion is the position. With free arms, and objects in position (not like marsupium) you feel nice. Maybe it's not nice for running (as sport) but it's fine for normal work- motorbike sport activity. 

Thanks for the link! I've never seen rotary cutter for leather! I will search next time in leather shop

I post some picture of this evening, I'm tracing holes, and positioning buckle

  

Diy strudel with custard, raisin, apples in shortbread. Very ugly to see but nice to eat!  :Lol:

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 11, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

Looking good. Another thing that set our leather good apart was we didn't sew anything, it was all riveted with brass rivets. I think that's was their downfall though as rivets never fail, where stitching does. I had one of our wallets for 30yrs and I'd still have it if I'd not lost it. You can't find riveted leather goods anywhere and I think that's the reason. They want you to buy a new one when the stitching fails. I've had several leather wallets and the stitching always dies. Rivets are easy, you already have the punch. Just need a set. And personally I like the look of rivets. 

I don't think you'll find a rotary cutter in a leather store, but you'll find them in cloth and sewing stores. That's who mostly use them for cutting cloth cleanly. They are the best way to make long clean straight cuts.

----------

rendoman (Nov 11, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 11, 2016)

----------


## mklotz

Another vote for rotary cutters; I call them pizza cutters.

They're the perfect thing for cutting that openwork rubbery drawer-liner stuff - either the type used in kitchen drawers or the heavier gage stuff for tool chest drawers. They do a nice job on straight-line cuts on cork gasket material as well.

----------

rendoman (Nov 11, 2016),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 11, 2016)

----------


## C-Bag

Marv, do you sharpen your blades or toss them? I've looked at the different sharpeners and they all have their drawbacks. But like for the Olfa, when they are new they cut unbelievably good. But when they go dull it's very noticeable. They blades are not cheap either.

----------


## mklotz

> Marv, do you sharpen your blades or toss them? I've looked at the different sharpeners and they all have their drawbacks. But like for the Olfa, when they are new they cut unbelievably good. But when they go dull it's very noticeable. They blades are not cheap either.



I simply replace them. I don't use the tool often enough that the cost of replacement blades is onerous.

Also, in my area, the Japanese dollar (and a half) store, Daiso, sells a smaller version. Smaller and more maneuverable than the Olfa, they go for $1.50.

----------


## C-Bag

The original one I used was a Fiskars that was the small dia. They worked good, but for cutting thick stuff like backed foam padding we used in packing house equipment it was too small. It also turned out to be too small for clearing the jig guides I use for cutting narrow pieces of that chap leather. So the Olfa is the only way to go. I use it almost everyday for cutting leather, shipping labels, and for fabricating custom shipping boxes. My one attempt at sharpening them by hand was pretty much a disaster ending up kind of folding over the edge and making it useless. I've yet to try something I saw here on HMT where he used the back of a sanding belt as a strop. 

The two main sharpeners for rotary blades on Amazon have very mixed reviews, like 5 stars and one star with very little between. I think it's mostly if someone is used to using machines or not, if that makes sense.

----------


## juan_alberto_13

best regard

I am rebuilding a comesa lathe 1500 and I have uploaded photos of this one, I find only a few photos on the internet and swim manuals or catalogs, or exploded and a group companion tells me to ask for the email because it might be that it is Italian And you could give me a help with this to investigate more thoroughly the origin of the same and if it is built in Italy and perhaps remarked by a seller from another country.

With appreciation from Colombia

----------


## rendoman

Hi Juan Alberto
Have you some picture of the lathe? On the internet I've found only this:

https://kjauktion.dk/en/lot/sview/lot/23669

Unfortunately I got no info about Comesa industry, I only see a site Comesa srl  Lavorazioni Meccaniche di Precisione but it seems that they produce mechanical parts now, maybe they changed production. It can be good to send a mail asking for manual or other info, usually here factory are nice to help people, even if not linked with professional dealing.

I had the same trouble some years ago with my old lathe, maybe late '60, closed factory, no manual and no paper at all.

To be honest I never heard about Comesa brand for lathe. Grazioli Fortuna, Graziano, Tovaglieri, Ursus, Ceriani, Pontiggia. Maybe they produced for export market. Hope you'll find more info asking directly to the factory. If you need help with language to contact them let me know

No info even in Gb site with many brand with manual
Machine Tool Archive

----------


## Toolmaker51

The auction file is of a lathe with somewhat different features, and one very cool alteration. Notice headstock, toolpost and tailstock are on risers?. That's a practice to increase swing for lest cost than a lathe of comparable size; even the factories did that. I've seen Monarch, Axelson, Pacemaker, Lodge& Shipley modified that way.
And a Comesa.

----------

rendoman (Nov 19, 2016)

----------


## rendoman

I noticed now  :Big Grin: 
I've never seen this trick! To lift all parts in order to gain diamter... Vibrations can be controlled also?

----------


## Frank S

> I noticed now 
> I've never seen this trick! To lift all parts in order to gain diamter... Vibrations can be controlled also?



 Not to mention allowing the manufacture to utilize the same castings on multiple swing sized lathes.

----------


## rendoman

Hi all
I finished sewing leather big belt, a bit long work, because I broke four normal needles moving them bad. My fault  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I buyed 4 new "right tools", strong Needles with short eye and round point, good for 1mm waxed twine. I have to make X pattern in buckle stop, trim the edges, decide a good color and polish.
I'm also thinking about size, pockets and accessories like multitool and other things.

Some pictures

----------

PJs (Jan 27, 2017)

----------


## rendoman

Hi all
Small update
I bought new leather, special glue, some buckle and a zip, luckily good components from local shop!
I'm not sure about location of pockets, for sure one inside pocket, with zip for wallet, big enough to carry even something else. Two lateral rectangular pockets with a small buckle. Don't know if can be useful to place some other pockets, belts or other parts, any idea?

----------


## C-Bag

I've made several belt pouches in the past for wallets and one for the huge old calculator I used to carry when in the school. Since I don't like messing with zippers much less the hassle of installing them I used the natural ridgitiy of the leather that cloth doesn't have to advantage. I always used flaps with either snaps or Velcro, leaving enough of the flap overhanging to be able to grab it easily to open. Never had a problem with security.

I'd want to make the sides of the bag accordion with a strap like all the new frameless back packs are so things stay secure and don't rattle around in the bag. But that's just me. Good luck.

----------

rendoman (Dec 8, 2016)

----------


## rendoman

Hi! I'm trying to build pockets, result is not so bad, it will be a trouble to apply color!

----------

PJs (Jan 27, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

So now you are going to attach to a flat piece of leather for the back and flap? As to color, we always put color on before assembly as it's easy to do when flat, almost impossible when together. Is that Latigo leather? If so it darkens a little with some neatsfoot oil. I like how it ages with nothing as I've made several instrument straps out of it. It also gets very flexible with age which I like too.

Brings back memories  :Smile:

----------

rendoman (Jan 10, 2017)

----------


## rendoman

Yes Sir! I've seen this kind of pocket and I wanted to try. For sure there are other good ways to make pockets with nice style, I have to search for a better shape.
Having to hand sewing I tried to avoid difficult internal passages, not confortable with small volume pocket.
It should be cowhide (vacchetta in italian), 2mm +/-, slightly less than leather used for belt, not dyed. That's a new "scrap", about 2euro / foot. I never heard about this Neatsfoot Oil, I will made a search for this, it gives exactly the color I like to reproduce! I hope I will find in local shop, if not I will buy in internet, i don't want to ruin the final bag for a bad product  :Big Grin: 
Question: is good to treat leather with grease or oils to keep it soft?

----------


## Toolmaker51

Especially for rendoman and C-Bag a flash on neatsfoot...

I believe that petro based oils degrade leather [unless treated for an oil seal] just like they do to wood. Over oiled boxlock and sidelock shotguns often have evidence of this.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neatsfoot_oil
I'm sure it is available worldwide, especially that cattle are the source. Compared to lard and other animal fats, it doesn't congeal in cold temperatures.

----------

C-Bag (Jan 11, 2017),

rendoman (Jan 11, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

When I was a kid you could find Neatsfoot oil anywhere. Then it went away and you mostly saw shoe care junk that had little animal oils and was mostly petro based. Total garbage. Then a month ago we got a new Tractor Supply store here and they have a lot of farm and animal husbandry supplies, and there was Neatsfoot oil! Got me a pint and use it on my work boots and leather work gloves. We have a lot of farmers and horse riders here and they use this on their saddles and tack.

I wish I'd not gotten rid of that calculator pouch I made because that might give you some ideas. It was two pieces , the pouch wrapped around, not out on the edges like yours. And the belt loop/flap was what connected the back together. All rivets so it was easier to put together than sewing. It would be impossible to sew the bottom because there was not enough room. But rivets you put on like the same kind of anvil you do shoes on, voila! And never comes loose and I like the look.

----------


## rendoman

Hi!
If I understand, I have to search for leather oil natural, not petro based right?

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 11, 2017)

----------


## rendoman

Hi all!
I changed my mind, I used velcro for external pockets. The reason is basically that is more practical to use in real life than buckle, I'm thinking about put even on the internal wallet pocket. I used only the powerful adeprene glue, the gluing power is awsome! 
I found in a saddlery shop in the near town the good neatsfoot compound from an english company, a bit expensive, but seems nice! It has a dark and complex color, full-bodied texture, it should be a mix of natural and mineral oil. I found also a pure oil, but it's really clear color, straw, and sold in 125ml bottle.

----------


## rendoman

One part each day!

I tried the new oil, it's pretty good! Only one hand, I think in 2\3 times the color will be very good, it's pretty vintage and nice to see and to touch! a very good advice, thanks!

----------

PJs (Jan 19, 2017)

----------


## rendoman

Bag Is finally taking shape!
Enough internal volume to put a bridge camera easily.
I gave a second coat of oil to the belt, color is more rich and intense, there is a light patina of "glitter", maybe the oil needs more time to dry. I will take a pic soon.

----------


## rendoman

Just finished the back plate with internal pocket. 
I doubled the leather in the belt zone, I'm not sure it was necessary... but for some reason I did it.
I also found today some scrap of true python, I want to make a keychain, or maybe a colombian narcos style holster  :Cool:

----------


## rendoman

Sewing work finished, now it's time to clean and put the oil for finishing  :Cool: 
I put some water on the flaps in order to shape
The bag is very strong!

----------


## rendoman

Finished! 

Bag and 2 belt drank a pint of oil! (450 ml +/-) but now they are even glue and blood-proof ( unluckily tested, I hurt myself with the eye of the needle, I touched inadvertently the leather with blood, but no trace on surface  :Big Grin:  )
It's pretty heavy and not so flexible, but very pleasant to wear!

----------

C-Bag (Jan 29, 2017),

PJs (Feb 1, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

Looks good Stefano! And it looks like it can carry a lot of stuff.

----------

rendoman (Jan 30, 2017)

----------

